# Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15



## waldemar93 (24. Februar 2016)

*Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Guten Tag,

ich habe in meinem derzeitigen System ein Dark Rock 3 installiert. Möchte diesen aber austauschen da der Lüfter ständig am hoch und runter orgeln ist und mich dies einfach nur nervt.
CPU ist ein 4790K, Mainboard ein ASUS VII Hero und Ram Kingsyton Hyperx savage.
Da schon bei meinem Dark Rock 3 so gut wie gar kein Platz mehr zwischen Lüfter und Arbeitsspeicher ist(Bilder im Anhang), denke ich mal das der Rock Rock Pro 3 da noch schlimmer sein wird oder ist dieser anders gebaut?
Eventuell hat hier jemand Erfahrung dazu welcher Kühler hier passen würde.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Warum willst du denn unbedingt wechseln? Der DRP3 ist doch ein sehr guter Kühler.
Ich würde eher versuchen, das Problem bei der Lüftersteuerung zu ermitteln. Wie sieht denn die zugehörige Kurve aus?


----------



## the_swiss (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Ein Schritt wäre das Undervolting, normalerweise, wenn die Spannung im BIOS auf Auto steht, kann man da manuell mit den Spannungen noch nach unten. Damit gehen auch die Temperaturen und die Lautstärke zurück.

Ansonsten könnte man auch die Lüfter im Pull montieren.

Auch mit einer eigenen Lüfterkurve könnte man noch arbeiten.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Die Lüfterkurve ist einfach schlecht eingestellt 
Stell sie deutlich flacher ein, vermeide steile Steigungen


----------



## waldemar93 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Ich habe nicht die Pro Version sondern den normalen Dark Rock 3. Der Kühler geht sowieso raus - hab den einem Freund verkauft.
Stellt sich nur die Frage ob Dark Rock Pro 3 oder Noctua hier passen werden. Um ehrlich zu sein graust es mich wieder ein Be Quiet Kühler zu verbauen - die Montage ist einfach behindert.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Sorry, ich denke mir irgendwie immer automatisch das "Pro" dazu. Ist ein unheilbarer Tick 

Rein technisch passen beim Pro jedenfalls auch Gartenzäune drunter, da vorne ja nur ein 120mm dranhängt, den man zur Not auch noch etwas höher setzen kann. Wenn dich allerdings schon die Montage abschreckt, dann würde ich eher Richtung D15 tendieren. Der EKL Olymp wäre prinzipiell auch noch interessant gewesen, kommt bei den Riegeln aber wohl eher weniger infrage.

Von daher: Noctua.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Naja, dein Ram baut ja nicht wirklich hoch...ich hab ebenfalls einen Dark Rock Pro 3 und Crucial Ballistix-Ram, welcher kaum niedriger ist und ich hab absolut keine Probleme.
Die Montage vom DRP3 ist definitiv umständlicher als die vom Noctua, aber so oft schraubt man ja eigentlich da nicht rum...
Ich hatte vor dem DRP3 den Noctua NH-D15 und leistungstechnisch geben sich beide Kühler kaum was...dafür ist der Be Quiet! wenigstens hübsch


----------



## Jarafi (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*



Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Naja, dein Ram baut ja nicht wirklich hoch...ich hab ebenfalls einen Dark Rock Pro 3 und Crucial Ballistix-Ram, welcher kaum niedriger ist und ich hab absolut keine Probleme.
> Die Montage vom DRP3 ist definitiv umständlicher als die vom Noctua, aber so oft schraubt man ja eigentlich da nicht rum...
> Ich hatte vor dem DRP3 den Noctua NH-D15 und leistungstechnisch geben sich beide Kühler kaum was...dafür ist der Be Quiet! wenigstens hübsch



Der D15 ist in Puncto Kühlleistung sichtbar besser als der DRP3.
Ansonsten kann man bei den meisten Kühlern, falls der RAM nicht passt, auch einen Lüfter versetzen.

Grüße


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Kommt drauf an.
Der Dark Rock ist meines Wissens (semi-)passiv etwas stärker. Mit den weniger leistungsfähigen Lüftern verliert er unter Last und insbesondere bei OC natürlich etwas an Potenzial. Dafür hat er vorne aber auch nur einen 120mm anstatt eines 140mm(x150mm). Das sollte man berücksichtigen, insbesondere hinsichtlich der RAM-Kompatibilität.


----------



## gorgeous188 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Der D15 ist in Puncto Kühlleistung *sichtbar* besser als der DRP3.



Sichtbar ist definitiv ein Punkt für Noctua, so auffällig wie diese Farbgebung ist


----------



## Boogeyman015 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Der D15 ist in Puncto Kühlleistung sichtbar besser als der DRP3.
> Ansonsten kann man bei den meisten Kühlern, falls der RAM nicht passt, auch einen Lüfter versetzen.
> 
> Grüße



Sichtbar besser auf keinen Fall. Ich hab beide Kühler gegeneinander verglichen und der Unterschied lag bei höchstens 2°C. Das Aussehen und die Gefahr, bei X99-Mainboards den ersten PCI-E-Slot nicht nutzen zu können, sind mir diese 2°C aber definitiv nicht wert.


----------



## waldemar93 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Ich sehe gerade der Noctua kostet 85 € 
Ist dieser im Preis angestiegen und sollte ich warten bis dieser wieder fällt?
85 € für einen Luftkühler ist ziemlich happig..


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Normaler Preis für die High-End Kühler.

Der Noctua ist ~2 Grad besser als der Dark Rock Pro, hat die bessere Montage und ebenbürtige/vlt sogar bessere Lüfter.
Der Olymp von EKL hat eine höhere Rohleistung aber die Lüfter sind..naja


----------



## Adi1 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Hier wird jetzt immer verwechselt zwischen den diesen beiden Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019), be quiet! Dark Rock 3 (BK018) | Geizhals Deutschland

Um welchen geht es denn letztendlich ?


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

um den non Pro also Dark Rock 3
Hat er doch schon gesagt.


----------



## waldemar93 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Momentan verbaut ist der Dark Rock 3 (non Pro).
Mir geht es nur darum einen Kühler hier zu bestellen der von vornherein passt. Ich denke ich werde doch den Be Quiet verbauen da dieser wohl passen wird und ich diesen für einen günstigeren Preis kaufen kann.


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Was ist mit dem Olymp? Packste die Lüfter vom Dark Rock drauf und fertig


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Der "einfache" Dark Rock 3 wurde bereits verkauft, siehe Post Nr. 5.


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Hmm naja dann den Olymp und erstmal regeln und dann irgendwann vernünftige Lüfter drauf. 
Der ist von der Leistung her teilweise sogar besser.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Hast du mal die Ausmaße bezüglich des Frontlüfters in Augenschein genommen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde ehrlich gesagt auch keine 80 Euronen für einen Kühler zahlen, bei dem ich die beiden Lüfter (gegen min. 30 Euro Aufpreis) austauschen muss.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat man an den Wingboost 2 nämlich auch nichts geändert. Daher dürften sie für Silent-Enthusiasten eher weniger interessant sein.

Out of the Box dürfte der DRP3, speziell mit Blick auf die RAM-Kompatibilität und Lautstärke, schon sehr gut passen.
Prinzipiell könnte man sich auch den Genesis ansehen, den man mit beliebigen Lüftern kombinieren könnte. Die Höhe für die RAM-Riegel beträgt hier immerhin rund 5,5cm.
Da müsste man nur schauen, dass man ihn günstig bekommt. Aktuell schwanken die Preise leider enorm.


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einbau Dark Rock Pro3 oder Noctua NH-D15*

Also ich will eig meinen DRP verkaufen  Hab irgendwie lust auf veränderung  und der Olymp sieht schon sehr cool aus


----------

